

Make habits, not resolutions - rguzman
http://idonethis.com/habits/

======
getsat
And keep your mouth shut about them:
[http://ted.com/talks/derek_sivers_keep_your_goals_to_yoursel...](http://ted.com/talks/derek_sivers_keep_your_goals_to_yourself.html)

~~~
samstave
And write them down.

One of the teachings of the Masons, Mayans and Rosicrucians when setting
goals; write them down, read that list often, keep that list secret. Rewrite
the list often. Repeat.

~~~
smalter
Word.

Recently read Gleick's excellent The Information
([http://www.amazon.com/Information-History-Theory-
Flood/dp/03...](http://www.amazon.com/Information-History-Theory-
Flood/dp/0375423729)) which made a similar point.

Moving from oral to writing as the primary units of information of
communication allowed us to make huge improvements in thought. Argument became
enunciable and then able to be analyzed, rather than being a big game of
telephone.

------
AngryParsley
That blog post links to actual content, which is here:
<http://zenhabits.net/fitguide/>

~~~
smalter
Thanks for this. We probably should've posted this as a "Show HN" to make it
clear that it isn't exactly content, it's more of an invitation.

------
rguzman
Over the last year we've seen people use idonethis to help achieve personal
goals and build habits. With our product for teams we've also seen how groups
help each other stay motivated. We're bringing those two together now.

To capture the new year's spirit we thought we'd help everyone and anyone by
creating groups of people with similar goals. The frequent reminders and
updates help everyone stay motivated.

Happy new year!

